# Pictures of my goats



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Here are some pictures of my goats messing around!




































Will add more later!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I can't see them :'(


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

me either =(


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Not workin'...


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Same here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Same here....


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

ok, I'll fix that up :thumb:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Working now :greengrin:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Agreed  Love the first one!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

LOL! Thanks guys! Will take some more photos tomorrow :greengrin:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Beautiful! And Catch Me IF You Can has wattles! How adorable!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeh LOL! I love wattles!!!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Another one :leap:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very pretty goats! love that last pic!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are beautiful! I absolutely love the last one you posted, too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice...


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks guys!!! :greengrin:


----------

